# Mikula Frontosa and 220 gallon tank



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I put the cart before the horse. I had the chance to buy my Mikula Gibbs back plus a few more purchased to add to the group and jumped on it. I sold them in Oct 2010 due to a move, and have regretted it ever since. I bought the fish before the tank was ready, so they are in a quarantine 5ft 120 for now. I'm setting up a used 220 and refinishing the stand and hood. I'll post some pics as I get it set up. I have a "rocky" sheet", Designs by Nature background, coming Tuesday. Here is a pic of the Beauties!










Then


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful group FG!!!!!

I did the same thing, got rid of a wild group of gibbs before a move only I never got mine back.

Very happy for you getting them back! 

Russ


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Russ, Did you sell your Mikula?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Or are you talking about the Kaps you had at one time. I think your Kaps made me want Zaires.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, I was referring to the kaps


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

They look great FG. Can't wait to see them settled in in their new home.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Super Turtleman said:


> They look great FG. Can't wait to see them settled in in their new home.


Me either. It's major work seting up these large tanks!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

My hubby beefed up the structure with 4x4s and 2x4s.










Picture of Tank and Hood and previous color.










Tank painted and glazed new color. Need topcoat still.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats Angie! I know what a difficult road it was to even get those fish the first time. Glad you were able to reconnect with them


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I like the new color much better.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Super Turtleman said:


> I like the new color much better.


I agree, that's a beautiful colo! :drooling:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks. It matches our decor better. In fact, I may have to redecorate the livingroom with blue to match the Fronts....lol. The top is finished and I just got my Rocky Sheet Background in from Designs by Nature. Pictures Soon!


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I'm starting to find Fronts more and more interesting as time goes by... VERY nice looking fish. Congrats on the opportunity to restore them to your collection. :thumb:


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Dawg2012 said:


> I'm starting to find Fronts more and more interesting as time goes by... VERY nice looking fish. Congrats on the opportunity to restore them to your collection. :thumb:


Same here. It's another big tank we're planning. My husband doesn't get it, he doesn't like Fronts, but I think he will once he really sees them in action ... I was dubious at first too, but the more of see of them the more I think they're lovely.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I like that they're so big, peaceful and majestic looking. A real change of pace from mbuna. ;-)


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay..are the two of you married? Both from Portland? :wink: If so, you may go hungry buying fish....lol. Fronts are slow moving and a differnt kind of tank. They have a way of looking right at you and making you wonder "Who's watching who?" Now Tropheus, for example, barely take the time to notice you are there, except at feeding time!


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> Okay..are the two of you married? Both from Portland? :wink: If so, you may go hungry buying fish....lol. Fronts are slow moving and a differnt kind of tank. They have a way of looking right at you and making you wonder "Who's watching who?" Now Tropheus, for example, barely take the time to notice you are there, except at feeding time!


Hahaha, no! My husband is not a Cichlid-Forum member. Not yet, anyway. Dawg and I are just forum buddies, and both independently on our way to going broke with fish!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's always best if one of you is not a fish person and saves money to pay the mortgage, utilities, and buy groceries! :lol:


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> It's always best if one of you is not a fish person and saves money to pay the mortgage, utilities, and buy groceries! :lol:


Uh-oh. We're doomed, then!


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> It's always best if one of you is not a fish person and saves money to pay the mortgage, utilities, and buy groceries! :lol:


Yes, and don't even separate for a short time... it's like Cyps jumping. My GF moved out and I bought the 125 and the 180 the next day lol. Fortunately everything still gets paid... but I worry about the floor :lol:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Storiwyr said:


> Dawg2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to find Fronts more and more interesting as time goes by... VERY nice looking fish. Congrats on the opportunity to restore them to your collection. :thumb:
> ...


As much as I love altos, cyphos have always been my #1 favorite. Got my first group of fronts (Mpimbwe) from Eric many years ago (picked them up at his house). In his living room where some of the first Zaires (Kapampa) to hit the US (if memory serves me right). His Zaire fry were a little out of my budget at that time but I got infected with the bug and haven't been able to shake it since :lol:

Good thing altos & fronts can make good tank mates 

Russ


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Razzo said:


> Good thing altos & fronts can make good tank mates  Russ


Nooooo! 

(I have enough fish... but...)

:lol:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Background installed and tank moved to livingroom. I'm waiting for the silicone to fisnish curing. Then, have to find substrate and decor. Almost there!


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

They are gonna look AWESOME in that tank!!! :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

And now, the finished product!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Great looking setup, tank, fish and location. You may want to turn that sofa to the left.... TV sucks anyways


----------



## Backdrifts (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice tank.

Is the hood custom made? and what kind of lighting do you have in it?

8)


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

The stand and hood were made by the same company. I just refinished them. And the lighting is a 36" single 50/50 bulb.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## iandraco (Jan 27, 2012)

looking good.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not big on fronts but the background and rocks really make them pop. Nice job! :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks all! I'm really enjoying them. I've been wating a large tank in the livingroom.


----------

